# 29er ?  mit 170 zu klein ?



## Bonniefly (9. Januar 2014)

Hi Ladies,

möchte mir zusätzlich doch noch ein Hardtail zulegen
und bin am Überlegen ob ein 29er was für mich wäre ?

Ich bin 170  cm , mein Freund glaubt ich wäre zu klein

Hat von euch Mädels da Erfahrungen ?

Ciao
Bonniefly


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 166 und habe für MICH festgestellt dass ich zu klein bin. Nein, ich bin nicht zu klein, sondern 29er sind zu groß für mich 

Versuche es doch mal mit 27,5 ?!
Hier ist Probefahren wirklich das a und o !!!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonniefly (9. Januar 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich bin 166 und habe für MICH festgestellt dass ich zu klein bin. Nein, ich bin nicht zu klein, sondern 29er sind zu groß für mich
> 
> Versuche es doch mal mit 27,5 ?!
> Hier ist Probefahren wirklich das a und o !!!
> ...


 
ja das mit dem Probefahren ist immer so ein Ding  ???
Werde ich auch machen aber bei so einer Stunde mit einem neuen, fremden Rad, kann man ja nicht wirklich was beurteilen


----------



## Chrige (9. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch 170 und habe ein 29er Fully. Ich liebe es. Mein nächstes Hardtail wird bestimmt auch ein 29er. Du bist bestimmt nicht zu klein aber Probefahren wäre sicher gut.


----------



## Bonniefly (9. Januar 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 170 und habe ein 29er Fully. Ich liebe es. Mein nächstes Hardtail wird bestimmt auch ein 29er. Du bist bestimmt nicht zu klein aber Probefahren wäre sicher gut.


 
Hi Chrige,
was genau begeistert dich an deinem 29er  und was hat dich dazubewogen kein 650b oder 26er zu nehmen.. ?


----------



## Chrige (9. Januar 2014)

Auf schwierigen Trails mit hohen Stufen etc. bin ich viel sicherer unterwegs und habe ein bedeutend geringeres Überschlagsgefühl. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit verschiedene Bikes ausgiebig zu testen. Ich wollte eigentlich ein 26er kaufen, doch mein Händler bestand darauf, dass ich noch ein 29er teste. Nach ca 30min hatte ich mich ins 29er verliebt, da ich Trails runter krachte, die ich mit meinem 26er kaum traue überhaupt zu fahren. Ich habe das 26er immernoch, fahre es aber nur noch, wenn es nicht zu technisch wird. 
Zudem rollen die 29er Räder auch schneller, weshalb ich mir wohl als nächstes ein 29er Hardtail für den Marathoneinsatz kaufen werde.
Ich sass allerdings auch schon auf 29ern, die mir nicht passten. Deshalb ist probefahren wichtig. Vielleicht hätte ich auch ein 650b gekauft, wenn ich eines getestet hätte. Mein Händler hatte damals noch keine und wie gesagt verliebte ich mich schnell ins 29er.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Januar 2014)

Hi Bonnie,

ich bin 172 cm und habe mir vor 3 Wochen ein 29er Hardtail zusätzlich zu meinem 26er Fully gekauft. Nachdem jeder so vom 29er geschwärmt hat, selbst überzeugteste 26er-Fahrer, bin ich verschiedene 29er Probe gefahren. Ich wollte zusätzlich noch was "Leichteres" und Schnelleres, so für die langen, dafür nicht so extremen Fahrten, auch zum rumhoppen in der Heimat... Fahre weder Marathon noch Rennen, einfach so zum Spaß. Grade für längere Ausfahrten taugt es mir sehr, rollt super, vor allem bergauf ... und es ist extrem leicht, unter 10 Kilo. Zum Verhalten im technisch schwierigerem Gelände kann ich noch nichts sagen.

Meine Empfehlung auch: Probefahren, oder mal für nen Tag eines ausleihen.
Nachteil ist halt, dass man die Komponenten und Reifen nicht so leicht zwischen beiden Rädern tauschen kann.


----------



## wildbiker1597 (9. Januar 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Auf schwierigen Trails mit hohen Stufen etc. bin ich viel sicherer unterwegs und habe ein bedeutend geringeres Überschlagsgefühl. Ich hatte die Möglichkeit verschiedene Bikes ausgiebig zu testen. Ich wollte eigentlich ein 26er kaufen, doch mein Händler bestand darauf, dass ich noch ein 29er teste. Nach ca 30min hatte ich mich ins 29er verliebt, da ich Trails runter krachte, die ich mit meinem 26er kaum traue überhaupt zu fahren. Ich habe das 26er immernoch, fahre es aber nur noch, wenn es nicht zu technisch wird.
> Zudem rollen die 29er Räder auch schneller, weshalb ich mir wohl als nächstes ein 29er Hardtail für den Marathoneinsatz kaufen werde.
> Ich sass allerdings auch schon auf 29ern, die mir nicht passten. Deshalb ist probefahren wichtig. Vielleicht hätte ich auch ein 650b gekauft, wenn ich eines getestet hätte. Mein Händler hatte damals noch keine und wie gesagt verliebte ich mich schnell ins 29er.


das kann ich nur bestätigen!!!
Ich bin 1,69 und fahre ein 18" 29er von Stevens. Fahre damit auch Cross Country Rennen und die Trails gehen immer besser. Ich hatte am Anfang auch so meine Zweifel und wollte eigentlich ein 650b, das war aber nicht im Angebot, zum Glück sonst hätte ich jetzt nicht dieses tolle 29er. Sicher sollte man es testen und auch wissen was man damit machen will, aber du bist definitiv nicht zu klein dafür!!!


----------



## _Trailsnail_ (10. Januar 2014)

Ich bin 1,70 groß und bin auch schon zwei verschiedene 29er gefahren. Das eine war unmöglich im Handling. Das andere war viel kompakter, rollte super, auf den Trails verhielt es sich toll. Der Radstand war lediglich 2cm länger als auf meinen Rocky Mountain Element, was sehr kompakt gebaut war...also ich überleg immer noch, ob ich mir nich so ein schönes leichtes zu leg


----------



## Bonniefly (11. Januar 2014)

Na das hört sich doch alles recht gut an...
Was für Modelle fahrt ihr denn ?


----------



## wildbiker1597 (12. Januar 2014)

Bonniefly schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch alles recht gut an...
> Was für Modelle fahrt ihr denn ?


Ich fahre ein Stevens Sonora SL nur den Sattel hab ich gegen meinen getauscht, sonst hat es sofort gepasst. Fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad also nicht zu gestreckt oder so. Das 2014er Modell hab ich auch schon gefahren, dass ist echt Klasse, es gibts auch noch als Sonora ES mit guten Komponenten, wenns etwas preisgünstiger sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (12. Januar 2014)

Madam ist 1,60 m und fährt mit wachsender Begeisterung ein 2Souls Slim Jim in Größe S.


----------



## So-wo (12. Januar 2014)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Madam ist 1,60 m und fährt mit wachsender Begeisterung ein 2Souls Slim Jim in Größe S.


----------



## So-wo (12. Januar 2014)

Ich	 ich bin auch nur 160 klein ...und fahre jetzt auch ein 29 ner und bin damit mehr als glücklich ...


 ]267313[/ATTACH]


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Januar 2014)

Coole Räder! Was mich nur ein ganz klein wenig stört ist der Knick im Sattelrohr, vermutlich nur in S so stark ausgeprägt?
Kann man die Sattelstütze ausreichend versenken?
Und kommt Ihr mit dem VR an der Vorderkante des Schuhs vorbei, wenn das Pedal waagrecht steht?

Bin mal das 29er Breezer Lightning in S gefahren, direkt im Vergleich zu meinem Bergamont Kiez Team auf unserem Spitzkehren Haustrail, da gibt es 5 Kehren, welche man geradeso noch fahren kann ohne zu versetzen. Und das Erstaunliche war, es ging mit dem 29er genauso gut, das Breezer in S baut aber auch wirklich sehr kurz, das Kiez aber auch! Das hat mich erstaunt, zumal ich eher darauf aus war zu beweisen, daß es mit dem 29er nicht so gut geht...
Das Einzige was naturgemäß anders war, das 29er baut einfach höher als das flache 26er Bergamont.

Etwas OT: Rein aus optischen Gründen reizt mich ein 29er (noch) nicht, jedoch werde ich mal ein 27,5er Vorderrad in meinem Ironwood ausprobieren, durch die Doppelbrückengabel würde ein Wechsel problemlos möglich sein. Eine zweite Nabe liegt dafür schon parat


----------



## Sentilo (13. Januar 2014)

Das ist kein Knick im Sitzrohr. Das Rohr ist bei allen Größen unten offen und schräg an einen Rohrstummel geschweißt, der zum Tretlagergehäuse führt. Der Vorteil ist, dass dadurch der Hinterbau (für ein wendiges Fahrverhalten) sehr kurz gehalten und der Sattel komplett versenkt werden kann. Der Einsatzbereich des Slim Jim geht entsprechend Richtung grob & heftig.

P.S.: Schuhe kommen nicht ans Vorderrad.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Januar 2014)

Sentilo schrieb:


> ....und schräg an einen Rohrstummel geschweißt...


Das meinte ich mit Knick, in meinem laienhaften Verständnis geht das Sitzrohr halt bis zum Tretlagergehäuse runter ;-)
Mir ist klar, daß es der Wendigkeit dient, bei Sonnys Rad sah es auf dem Photo so aus, als ob man die Stütze nicht komplett versenken könnte, das täuscht dann bestimmt.
Der "Knick" - der kein Knick ist - stört mich an den wirklich schönen Rädern trotzdem, man sitzt bei ausgezogenem Sattel nunmal weiter achtern. Das bin ich bei meinen bergablastigen Rädern zwar gewohnt (und ebenso achte ich auf eher kurze Kettenstreben, mein Hardtail hat 410mm - sticht ;-)), es sieht aber - gerade bei Sonnys Rad - durch die großen Laufräder und die relativ kurzen Kettenstreben extrem aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonniefly (13. Januar 2014)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Ich	 ich bin auch nur 160 klein ...und fahre jetzt auch ein 29 ner und bin damit mehr als glücklich ...Anhang anzeigen 267313 ]267313[/ATTACH]


 

Wow da kommt durch, dass ich ein Mädchen bin     ...absolut geile Farbkombi
selbst aufgebaut ?


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2014)

der "knick" von 2souls ist eigentlich die einzig wahre lösung, wenn es denn schon sein muss (und an 29ern mit kurzen kettenstreben muss es wohl nunmal sein). da hat mal ein konstrukteur mitgedacht. 
die reverb stealth fahrer dürften sich über so eine lösung doch eigentlich auch freuen 

mich würde bei so kleinen rahmen mit 29er vorderrad eher die lenkerüberhöhung stören. mit tiefer front ist da nichts mehr zu machen, umso schlimmer je größer der federweg wird.


----------



## nightwolf (13. Januar 2014)

Internetforen / Haendler / Bike-Magazine sagen: 29er geht ab 1.55m. Weil 29er halt Hype ist und jedem ein 29er aufgeschwatzt werden muss.
Schliesslich muss ja der Rubel rollen.
Und wenn nicht 29, dann 27.5. 26er weiterfahren geht jedenfalls garnicht  

Die 29er-Besitzer, die ich kenne _(und die auch wirklich Fahrrad fahren und nicht nur in Foren rumhaengen )_ sagen: 29er geht ab 1.85-1.90

Ich bin mit 1.78 definitiv zu klein dafuer.
Oder sagen wir es mal andersrum: Mir passt es halt nicht, wenn ich beim Lenker nur die Wahl habe zwischen 'zu hoch' und 'viel zu hoch'  

Probefahrt bei mir: Ja, schoen, aber zu gross ...


----------



## vice-president (13. Januar 2014)

?


----------



## Schnellwienix (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin 1,68m und fahre schon seit drei Jahren ein 29er Flash von Cannondale in Rahmengröße M und kann es dir nur empfehlen. Fühle mich auf dem Rad viel sicherer und meiner Meinung nach auch schneller ;-)


----------



## lucie (13. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch 168cm groß und fahre Fahrrad. Zu groß, zu klein, mir doch egal, ich nehme einfach das, was mir gerade so in den Kram paßt.
Gestern war es ein Race-Hardtail, heute ist es ein Enduro-Fully, morgen - weiß ich noch nicht...

Man muß es eben ausprobieren, wenn's paßt - perfekt, wenn nicht, muß eben etwas anderes her.

Das muß jede/jeder für sich selbst rausfinden, auch wenn es dem Geldbeutel oft nicht gerade zuträglich ist. Probefahren!!!

Persönlich finde ich 29er in den kleinen Größen rein optisch einfach nur bäh, möchte auch für's härtere Gelände keines haben.

Es ist niemand zu klein, zu groß, zu alt, zu jung, um eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln und herauszufinden, was einem taugt...


----------



## mountymaus (15. Januar 2014)

Es ist wichtig, dass man sich auf dem Rad wohl fühlt. Mit 1,63m bin ich auch recht klein, fahre auch ein 29er.
Ich habe mich für ein Cannondale F29 1 entschieden. In größe S ist es vom Overstand perfekt!!!
Auch wenn viele sagen, dass man mit den Füßen an das Vorderrad kommt, bei dem Cannondale habe ich richtig viel Platz.


----------



## Bonniefly (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Mädels
so nun bin ich auch stolze Besitzerin  von einem 29er... 
Habe  das Trek Superfly, das Cannondale Flash, und Cube Elite HPC in die engere Wahl genommen
und bin damit Probe gefahren....
und habe mich dann für das superleichte Cube entschieden  
habe es am Wochenende auch schon ordentlich eingesaut
es ist schön spritzig... beschleunigt gut
allerdings  muss ich mich doch noch an das "härtere"  Fahren gewöhnen, da binich ürlich mit meiner Sänfte (Fully Trailfox) doch noch sehr verweichlicht 
ungewohnt ist auch die  2fach Schaltung
aber das leichte, schnelle Pferdchen macht Spaß.... 

Danke für eure Erfahrungen


----------



## So-wo (20. Januar 2014)

Bonniefly schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels
> so nun bin ich auch stolze Besitzerin  von einem 29er...
> Habe  das Trek Superfly, das Cannondale Flash, und Cube Elite HPC in die engere Wahl genommen
> und bin damit Probe gefahren....
> ...


An das härtere gewönnst du dich schnell ...
Das cannondale Flash hatte ich auch in meiner Wahl und auch Probe gefahren 
Wieviel mm hast du denn vorne ?


----------



## Bonniefly (20. Januar 2014)

Hi Sonny

ist ne  100 Gabel...
Das Cannondale war auch klasse , schön giftig , nervös....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonniefly (10. Februar 2014)

So die ersten 100 km sind geschafft
flottes Pferdchen, macht echt richtig Spaß


----------



## Bonniefly (10. Februar 2014)

Jetzt braucht Frau nur noch farblich passende, leichte Flatpedals


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Februar 2014)

Dann weiter viel Spaß damit! Wo ist denn der See im Hintergrund?


----------



## Bonniefly (11. Februar 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Dann weiter viel Spaß damit! Wo ist denn der See im Hintergrund?


 

das ist der wuuuuuuunderschöne Wörthsee


----------



## mtbbee (11. Februar 2014)

von der Proportion her, siehts Cube eher nach Crossrad als nach MTB aus ... oder es liegt an meinem momentanen Blick - Gewohnheit fett bereift unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Bonniefly (11. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> von der Proportion her, siehts Cube eher nach Crossrad als nach MTB aus ... oder es liegt an meinem momentanen Blick - Gewohnheit fett bereift unterwegs zu sein


 

na mit 2,25  ist es ja nicht wirklich dünn bereift


----------



## Bonniefly (11. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> von der Proportion her, siehts Cube eher nach Crossrad als nach MTB aus ... oder es liegt an meinem momentanen Blick - Gewohnheit fett bereift unterwegs zu sein


 

das ist mein Crossrad


----------



## pedalonator (23. Februar 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Internetforen / Haendler / Bike-Magazine sagen: 29er geht ab 1.55m. Weil 29er halt Hype ist und jedem ein 29er aufgeschwatzt werden muss.
> Schliesslich muss ja der Rubel rollen.
> Und wenn nicht 29, dann 27.5. 26er weiterfahren geht jedenfalls garnicht
> 
> ...


 
_*(und die auch wirklich Fahrrad fahren ) -also die ,die wirklich was drauf haben..... wie nightwolf die sagen was Sache ist*_

*beim World Cup im Frauenrennen sehe ich fast nur 29er , keine der Fahrerinnen ist 185-190 aber die hängen wahrscheinlich nur im Forum rum und können auch garnicht fahren *

*Eine Bitte : nutze bitte weiterhin deinen gebogenen Lenker beim Wichteldonk-Rennen*


----------



## nightwolf (24. Februar 2014)

Was bist denn Du fuer ein Schlauberger 
Fettdruck, damit den Bloedsinn jeder gut sehen kann oder wie 

Im Weltcup fahren sie das, was ihnen der Sponsor hinstellt. Koennte sich ja inzwischen rumgesprochen haben.
Ob man das als Privat-Spass-Fahrer dann auch haben muss, sei mal dahingestellt.

Nach dieser Logik muesste ich als Auto einen Audi R18 fahren. Keiner hat oefter in Le Mans gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son_of_Thor (24. Februar 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Was bist denn Du fuer ein Schlauberger
> Fettdruck, damit den Bloedsinn jeder gut sehen kann oder wie
> 
> Im Weltcup fahren sie das, was ihnen der Sponsor hinstellt. Koennte sich ja inzwischen rumgesprochen haben.
> ...



Da stellt also ein Sponsor ein schlechteres Rad hin weil er will das sein Sportler gewinnt?!?! Das passt jetzt irgendwie nicht so ganz zusammen...Genau wie der R18 sind das Technologieträger und vieles vieles hat schon genau dort angefangen. 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

wie man sich über ein eigentlich so schönes Hobby gegenseitig zerfleischen kann… 

Gott sei Dank gibt's keine Vorschriften, was jeder fahren "muss".


----------



## Son_of_Thor (25. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das immer sehr amüsant, stelle mir dann immer Menschen mit einem hoch roten Kopf vor wie sie auf und ab trampeln NEIN NEIN NEIN, meine Religion sind 26 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## SunnyArizona (25. Februar 2014)

Hi Ladies! Bin neu hier und freu mich übrigens sehr über das Damenforum. 
Gut zu wissen, was eure positiven Erfahrungen mit 29ern angeht! Mir wurde auch eher davon abgeraten (bin 1,67). Aber mein letztes Bike (ein Crossbike) hatte 28'', damit bin ich super klargekommen.
Na ich werd's einfach mal beim Händler ausprobieren!


----------



## HeldDerNation (25. Februar 2014)

Meine Freundin hat mit 1,68 ein Cube LTD Pro 29 und liebt es!

Optisch ist es aber schon... naja... interessant anzuschauen 
Und bei der kleinen Rahmengröße muss man definitiv aufpassen, dass man richtig auf dem Pedal steht, weil sonst die Gefahr besteht mit dem Vorderrad beim Einlenken am eignen Schuh hängen zu bleiben.

Aber unterm Strich ist sie super zufrieden!


----------



## pedalonator (26. Februar 2014)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer sehr amüsant, stelle mir dann immer Menschen mit einem hoch roten Kopf vor wie sie auf und ab trampeln NEIN NEIN NEIN, meine Religion sind 26
> 
> Mfg Dirk


 Nein ,seine Religion ist weder 26 oder 650b oder 29 , seine Religion ist die Straße . Aber er kann uns ja mal sein profundes Wissen
 mitteilen. Schließlich beherscht er auch seine Bärentatze, wenn's unbedingt mal sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owwwwk (26. Februar 2014)

Meine frau (1,71) fahrt seit enige wochen ein 29'er. Ist sehr froh damit, gibt mehr komfort und "rollt" einfacher.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Februar 2014)

Schönes Rad! Aber offensichtlich bin ich die Einzige, die mal über den Lenker fliegt 
Warum sägt Ihr den Gabelschaft nicht ab? Wäre mir wirklich zu gefährlich abgesehen von der Optik.


----------



## Owwwwk (27. Februar 2014)

Rad is noch ganz neu (100Km). Zuerst probieren und probefahrten machen, dann sägen. Lenker muss ich auch noch kurzen. 

Kurzer ist immer moglich; langer machen ist schwerer.


----------



## Nuki (16. Juni 2014)

Ich grab das jetzt einfach wieder aus.
Hat jemand der "kleineren" also so knapp unter 170 der Vergleich race Hardtail/Fully AM in 29?
Auf dem 29 Hardtail ( 90er Federgabel) fühle ich mich sehr wohl. Man(n) sagte mir jedoch für ein 29er fully( 130er Federgabel)  sei ich zu klein. Ein 26er mit 170 fährt sich auch gut. 
Macht das so einen Unterschied ??


----------



## So-wo (17. Juni 2014)

Nuki schrieb:


> Ich grab das jetzt einfach wieder aus.
> Hat jemand der "kleineren" also so knapp unter 170 der Vergleich race Hardtail/Fully AM in 29?
> Auf dem 29 Hardtail ( 90er Federgabel) fühle ich mich sehr wohl. Man(n) sagte mir jedoch für ein 29er fully( 130er Federgabel)  sei ich zu klein. Ein 26er mit 170 fährt sich auch gut.
> Macht das so einen Unterschied ??


Also, ich 160 fahre auch 29 ner ein s rahmen von 2 souls cycles und es macht richtig Spass egal ob Strasse oder im Gelände . Habe vorne 120 mm Federwweg  und damit kann man schon was rocken


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Juni 2014)

Meine Süße ist 164cm groß und fährt seit 8 Monaten ein Stumpi FSR 29 Evo in 'S'.
Sie fàhrt mit dem Evo seit dem Sachen z.B. im Vinschgau die sie vorher mit ihrem 26er lange nicht gefahren ist.

Ich denke, es kommt auch drauf an, wie der Hersteller seine Bikes auslegt (z.B. bmc = Richtung Streckbank; Specialized FSR = eher kompakte Auslegung) ob's passt und ob 26" oder 29".

Vom Fahren her bietet ein 29er systembedingt natürlich riesige Vorteile.

Das muss dann aber jeder selbst erFAHREN.


----------



## Nuki (17. Juni 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Meine Süße ist 164cm groß und fährt seit 8 Monaten ein Stumpi FSR 29 Evo in 'S'.
> Sie fàhrt mit dem Evo seit dem Sachen z.B. im Vinschgau die sie vorher mit ihrem 26er lange nicht gefahren ist.
> 
> Ich denke, es kommt auch drauf an, wie der Hersteller seine Bikes auslegt (z.B. bmc = Richtung Streckbank; Specialized FSR = eher kompakte Auslegung) ob's passt und ob 26" oder 29".
> ...


 
ja auf das specialized hab ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen.
was wiegt das denn real?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Juni 2014)

13,6kg incl. Command Post ohne Pedale.
Allerdings +/- und ohne Gewähr da mit einer eher unpräzisen Kofferwaage gewogen...


----------



## veloliesel (17. Juni 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 168cm groß und fahre Fahrrad. Zu groß, zu klein, mir doch egal, ich nehme einfach das, was mir gerade so in den Kram paßt.
> Gestern war es ein Race-Hardtail, heute ist es ein Enduro-Fully, morgen - weiß ich noch nicht...
> 
> Man muß es eben ausprobieren, wenn's paßt - perfekt, wenn nicht, muß eben etwas anderes her.
> ...



Danke für diese Worte......
Ich bin 1,60m und fahre ein cube wls access als 29er......MEIN Traumrad....ich habe auch ein "richtiges" Bike für meine Größe, ein Trek Mynx, 26er und 15,5Zoll Rahmen.....es passt nicht!!!! Auf Empfehlung eines Fachmanns habe ich es gekauft, es fühlte sich auch gut an bis ich kurze Zeit später das Cube probe fahren konnte....einfach so, bei dem Händler, wo mein Mann sein Bike abholen wollte, stand es und ich bin es gefahren.....jetzt fährt meine Tochter das Trek.....

Ich muss dazu sagen, das meine Heimat keine Berge hergibt und ich auch nicht in Bikeparks unterwegs bin.....aber alles was mit Wald, Feld, auch Treppen zu tun hat ist das mein bike...und es ist schnell, ansonsten könnte ich mir jegliche gemeinsame Tour mit meinem Mann von der Backe kratzen.....

Ich habe genügend Freiheit vor, auf und hinter dem sattel......und das bestätigen mir dann letztendlich auch die Zahlen...mit einer Beinlänge von 76cm brauche ich ein 17Zoll Rahmen, den ich auch habe.....und die Größe der Räder macht das für mich dann nur komplett....und schneller bei einer wunderbaren Laufruhe


----------



## Chrige (17. Juni 2014)

Ich bin 1.70m (je nach dem welcher Arzt misst auch mal 1.68m). Ich fahre ein Giant Trance 29er Rahmengrösse S (Federweg 130mm) und bin super zufrieden. Auf technischen Trails traue ich mich ein Niveau höher als mit meinem 26er. War gerade die letzten zwei Wochen wieder mit dem 26er unterwegs, was auch Spass machte. Doch wie gesagt traute ich mir einiges weniger bzw. brauchte doch einiges mehr an Energie und Adrenalin, um die technischen Trails runterzufahren.
Meine beste Freundin ist etwa gleich gross und fährt ein Cannondale 29er. Spontan hätte ich gesagt, es sei ein Jekyll, bin aber nicht mehr sicher, da ich es nicht mehr im Internet finde...
Du solltest aber das Gerät probefahren können, da ich auch schon auf 29ern gessessen bin, die mir überhaupt nicht zusagten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

